# Phenom's Year End Rebuild Log



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello TPU, Welcome to my 2013 Year End Rebuild log.

I am making this build log a bit early, as I have begun to order all the bits and pieces for doing the build this week so that I will have the parts at home when I am done with this semester of school to go home and do it mid December.

This build will consist of changing cases from the 500r I currently have to the new Obsidian 750D, and a complete upgrade of my water cooling, including the addition of adding my 780 into the loop. With 2 new radiators, reservoir setup, and a nifty way of doing a drain port, all thanks to a user at OCN who introduced me to the idea.

*List of Parts for Build*
EK FC Titan SE Waterblock (Or 780Ti block) 

Alphacool XT45 360 Radiator 

Alphacool UT60 240 Radiator 

EK-DDC X-Res 140 CSQ 

Fittings (Angle fittings, monsoon kit) 

PrimoChill Advanced LRT WHITE 7/16 ID 

EK-UNI-Holder-D5 

Drain Port fittings 

DEMCiflex Magnetic 240mm filter 

EK X3 250 Reservoir tube

What is in red has been ordered, and on its way.

Stay tuned for future updates. Hopefully will have one tomorrow since radiators should be coming.

Loop Plan. Note: Colors of drawing are no correlation to what it will actually look like. Tubing is not red.






pump/tube res > 360 radiator > CPU > GPU > 240 > pump/tube res

I always say this, but I am hoping this will be the last thing I do with this computer till at least next summer.


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see your ideas


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2013)

Interested to see how it turns out. Sub'd.
Haven't seen many 750D builds yet...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 1, 2013)

Radiators came. (Forgot to take pictures and post them before I left to head back to school for the next 2 weeks) Just made another order. Took advantage of the black Friday discount sales and free shipping at Frozen to order the following.

EK DDC X Res 140 CSQ
Fittings (monsoon 6 kit, and angle adapter fittings)
Primochill Advanced LRT White tubing
EK-Uni-Holder-D5'
EK Uni Holder-Adapter for DDC pumps
DEMCiFlex 240mm magnetic filter (Filter for bottom radiator)

Now I just need to order the 250 X3 reservoir tubing and GPU block.

Still debating on getting a see through acrylic EK 780ti block or wait for the Nickel/Acetal to come in. Leaning towards the Acrylic.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2013)

Didn't feel like jumping up to the 80mm monsta radiator version did you?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> Didn't feel like jumping up to the 80mm monsta radiator version did you?



No because it looks retarded. Way to big.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2013)

Loop plan added.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2013)

Final thing ordered. GPU block. Will start building when I get home Saturday. Stay tuned for a ton of pictures!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No because it looks retarded. Way to big.


So a difference of 20mm can make something look retarded? Ok. Ha.

By getting these alphacool rads you must know they perform well. The 80mm perform the best with the right fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> So a difference of 20mm can make something look retarded? Ok. Ha.
> 
> By getting these alphacool rads you must know they perform well. The 80mm perform the best with the right fans.



Meh, id get the XSPC AX radiators before getting a Monsta rad.

The Monsta rads are just too damn big, and I wouldn't be able to have my res and pump where I want it to be mounted too if I put a Monsta rad at the bottom.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay guys, so have a bit of a hang over after an end of the semester party at school last night. Got home earlier today and unboxed everything. Here's a picture of everything. Lots more coming in the next few days.


Going to run to the store tomorrow after the Seahawks game, if I don't go Mountain Biking, and pick up a few gallons of distilled water and vinegar to flush out these radiators.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2013)

Small Update: Flushed Radiators with hot vinegar and distilled water mixture, and put together the pump and reservoir combo. Would have done a bit more, but local hardware store did not have the screws I was looking for, so need to travel a bit further to a larger one tomorrow. Hopefully ill come back with what I need. Also need to go pick up my dads drill.









Really would like to have the larger tube reservoir, but FrozenCPU and PPCS are taking their sweet time to get anymore in stock.





Fitting Angle Adapters: 90 to go up to the top radiator, the 45 to come from the bottom rad.





Hopefully lots more coming tomorrow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bigger Update:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

Another quick one. Finally got the bottom rad in. That was a pain in the ass!

















So far its looking pretty damn good. Need to get the GPU block on, thatll be tomorrow. Just need to run to the store again and get some Torx screw drivers. Might have left mine back at my apartment.

Also got to order this.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...B_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html?tl=g47c17s424

To get connect all the fans to one spot. Rather then using a ton of y cables, and having a ton of clutter at the back.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

IIRC, they sell res tubes by themselves if you want a bigger one but already have caps, etc.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2013)

No push pull on that bottom rad?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> IIRC, they sell res tubes by themselves if you want a bigger one but already have caps, etc.


 
They do, but the size I want is out of stock everywhere ive looked.



james888 said:


> No push pull on that bottom rad?


 
No, not unless I feel like I need it later on


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2013)

Phenom, please measure distance between MOSFET cooler and first DIMM slot across the socket and let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Phenom, please measure distance between MOSFET cooler and first DIMM slot across the socket and let me know!
> 
> Thanks!



Will do. give me a sec.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice updates


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice updates


 
Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

@cadaveca Looks to be exactly 4 inches.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, went to the hardware store since I need a T6 or smaller bit for the 780, and came home with a big set of them, and turned out the lowest it went to is T8. Unfortunately the box didn't have the sizes so I had no idea. Just by eye balling it, I thought the smallest would work. I guess not. SHIT! Time to go back!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 18, 2013)

Update: More Pictures!

Including what most people like seeing the most, naked gir....errrr........graphics cards.

What I got from hardware store. Spray paint, and thing of bits that I ended up taking back.






Getting ready to strip her down.









Probably the cleanest stock TIM application ive ever seen.





@cadaveca Your card is missing this.





Cleaned up.





painting the heads










precision cut.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 18, 2013)

Another Update: Last one of the night.






Might have put a bit much on, but tried to spread it best as possible. Was told that spreading a thin layer is better for when putting a block on a GPU then just doing a dot and done.





Backplate shot.





had to snip a small piece off. didn't realize needed to screw in the backplate at the left most screw, but theres a nut holding it there, and didn't want to undo it. So that's my small mod of a solution.





Top view. Nice clean looking block.





Installed. Temporarily for pictures. Taking card back out to do some cabling, that I cant do with it in.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks nice.  Tube it up and fill that puppy.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 18, 2013)

Use your safeway card instead. Its more disposable. Honestly, its what I use.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking good! You are going to have some short and tight tubing to install on this bad boy.
I made one mistake in my build. After I had everything installed I realized that I would not be able to change out my ram without issues


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> *Looking good! You are going to have some short and tight tubing to install on this bad boy.*
> I made one mistake in my build. After I had everything installed I realized that I would not be able to change out my ram without issues



That was my plan.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2013)

Isn't this done yet?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks good. What did you have to do to get the EVGA backplate to mount on the EK block? Thinking of adding my 780 to my other PCs full loop and really don't like the look of the EK backplate.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Looks good. What did you have to do to get the EVGA backplate to mount on the EK block? Thinking of adding my 780 to my other PCs full loop and really don't like the look of the EK backplate.



Got myself some 8mm 3m x 0.5 screws. Put one of the nylon washers that the block gives you for each normal screw between the PCB then the little stand off thing attached to back plate, then use a normal m3 sized metal washer with the screw and should go on perfectly. Does that make sense? I can try posting a close of picture of how I have it.



MT Alex said:


> Isn't this done yet?



And NO Alex its not finished yet. Have some patience. I have it, and I'm the one doing the build (Im in no rush at all). I have more stuff coming Friday. That's when It should be finished.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2013)

It doesn't have anything to do with me having patience, Young Shaver.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with me having patience, Young Shaver.



Has everything to do with patience.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2013)

If you spent more time putting your rig together and less time bumping this thread with nothing, it would be done by now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2013)

not when I forgot to order a few things that I need for the actual system to run. That's what I am waiting on. Right now, I have no way to connect my fans, or any way of connecting the pump to my power supply. And I need some more cables.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2013)

Last of the stuff I need comes today. Should have this ton a little later. Hopefully before I go to a Christmas Party, if not, after.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty much done. All tubed up. Just going to fill it tomorrow when I get home from the chiro, and see how it goes.

I will never buy these Monsoon (Mod My Fittings) fittings ever gain. They are junk when you try to tighten, because they are come apart. Its like they use very small amount of glue of something to connect to carbon fiber piece to bottom ring, and so
when you try and tighten down, you break up the glue. One of the fittings on the GPU did and 2 others, So for the GPU I swapped out the one for a bitspower I already have. Also the 90 degree go up to the top rad, that fitting broke apart too so tried to press it back together, hopefully there wont be leaks there, tubing still feels solid and not like its going to come off.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2013)

That sucks as they look nice. But I thank you for letting us know. I will stick with Bitspower and Koolance fittings.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2013)

HammerON said:


> That sucks as they look nice. But I thank you for letting us know. I will stick with Bitspower and Koolance fittings.



I agree. I used Bitspower compression fittings when I did my first loop ever when I got a 680. They are so nice, then I got these because I saw some other people get some and they did look nice, and for 6 it was like $40 which is way cheaper then Bitspower (Thought about it when I was done. I only need like 2-4 more, which if I got bitspower it would have been cheaper). Overall im pretty happy with the build so far. I really hope there are no leaks!  

One thing about the 750D though and mounting the res pump. Corsair should have opted for a slightly thicker motherboard tray metal. Its pretty flimsy, and with the weight from this res/pump really shows how much the metal can flex.

Also I am hoping that the part of the memory DIMMs will straight a bit with the heat from the water. I couldn't get it to straighten out since it was in a semi tight coil out of the box.


I will also at some point take the pump out and rotate is 90 degrees so the fittings face outwards. its a pretty damn tight for tubing going up to the top from the pump. It is nice though since it kind of supports the card up a bit more.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2013)

The support from the tubing is nice. What I found works even better is to have two GPU's and a SLI water block connector that helps keep them straight for ya as I have with the Heatkiller GPUX
EK makes a nice connector also


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alright loop filled and bled. More pictures will be coming in a few minutes.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Alright loop filled and bled. More pictures will be coming in a few minutes.


This post is just a bump. Why don't you just post pictures instead. Its what we want to see.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> This post is just a bump. Why don't you just post pictures instead. Its what we want to see.



Because I wanted to clean up everything before upload anything. Of course its just a bump..........

Now here are the pictures.

leak testing. The water got sucked up way faster in this res/pump setup then in the bay res. And the little glass thing I used to pour, apparently wasn't completely clean, as there was like some oil or something in the water when I poured it in, didn't realize it till the loop was filled. Hopefully that tiny bit of oil content wont mess up anything. I will be draining this in like 2-3 weeks anyways when I go back to school so oh well.





had a small problem. Overfilled the res as I was trying to keep enough water cooling as it is being sucked through the loop,  but did a bit to much, and went over the side of the res. That's why theres some on the tubing and a little on the fitting.





cabling behind the motherboard tray. Bit messier than what I was going for, but got too impatient and didn't care what the back looked like. Only cared what the front looked like with everything.





Final Look


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking good so far. Sucks that something was intoduced into your loop with the glass measuring cup you used. I usually don't spend too much time tidying up the cables behind the motherboard. 
Let us know the temps when you can.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looking good so far. Sucks that something was intoduced into your loop with the glass measuring cup you used. I usually don't spend too much time tidying up the cables behind the motherboard.
> Let us know the temps when you can.



So far idle temps on both CPU and GPU are ~20-23 degrees. Which is a drop on the CPU by about 8 degrees from before (When I had that other loop with the poopy 240 rad) and then idle on the GPU dropped about 10 degrees.

Updating battlefield right now before playing.

I wish the camera I have took better pictures without flash, it looks really good just sitting here. With the motherboard lights and such.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you have a tripod? If not use some books or some other flat surface and disable your flash. Use the timer on the camera. You may have to adjust some settings. Give it a shot. You don't need a real nice camera to take some good pics. It does help though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Do you have a tripod? If not use some books or some other flat surface and disable your flash. Use the timer on the camera. You may have to adjust some settings. Give it a shot. You don't need a real nice camera to take some good pics. It does help though.



Yeah I need to mess with the settings, because this is an example with no flash.

Everything is super blown out and bright.

:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice so far. Love the res.

Interested in hearing more about this drain port; that/those is something I really know nothing about and could use some easier maintenance especially now that I have a GPU in the mix too. Hell I don't even know how quick disconnects work exactly at this point.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice so far. Love the res.
> 
> Interested in hearing more about this drain port; that/those is something I really know nothing about and could use some easier maintenance especially now that I have a GPU in the mix too. Hell I don't even know how quick disconnects work exactly at this point.



yeah, pretty much, I just take the plug off, attach a fitting and hose, twist the valve, tilt the case, and it all drains.

I should have just posted a picture of it. Ill do that a little later.

Picture:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looking good so far. Sucks that something was intoduced into your loop with the glass measuring cup you used. I usually don't spend too much time tidying up the cables behind the motherboard.
> Let us know the temps when you can.



More temperature info now that Ive actually played battlefield.

GPU Idle: 23c
GPU Load: ~35c
CPU Idle: ~25c
CPU Load: ~40c


----------



## M0rt (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking good, congrats!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

M0rt said:


> View attachment 53529
> 
> Looking good, congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking good, Young Shaver

I'm really surprised you didn't go with 3 240 rads and two pumps, that seems to be all the rage these days


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Looking good, Young Shaver
> 
> I'm really surprised you didn't go with 3 240 rads and two pumps, that seems to be all the rage these days




Hahaha too funny!   

Nah, because I use a case tailored to water cooling so I don't need stupid amounts of dinky radiators, and 2 pumps that I don't actually need.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, so far I think I have gotten 1250mhz stable on the 780 with increasing the voltage by the +083mV limit. Ran Firestrike and BF4 without problems. Max temps 35c underload still.

Before Watercooling and 1250mhz Boost clock on the 780: (1150mhz 780 Core clock)





And now with watercooling and 1250mhz 780 clock.




Pretty nice boost. Going to try for more while im on the current card BIOS and limited by voltage. Then try a modded BIOS to allow 1.21v limits. Just going to depend if I am forced to use MSi Afterburner instead of Precision X.


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice temps that really shows when watercooling starts to be worth the $!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vario said:


> Nice temps that really shows when watercooling starts to be worth the $!



Oh yeah for sure. And it looks sweet, fun to put together if everything goes smoothly, and its generally quieter, especially if you run more radiators than you need, you can run the fans at much lower speeds.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, nice. What is the plug at end of your drainage line exactly (link?) and where is that in the case exactly? Somewhere in the rear? Did you use an already cut hole there?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh, nice. What is the plug at end of your drainage line exactly (link?) and where is that in the case exactly? Somewhere in the rear? Did you use an already cut hole there?



Here are the 4 pieces:

90 Degree Rotary: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...y_Adapter_-_Black_Chrome.html?tl=g30c497s1361 (You can use any really, as long as its rotary.)

male to male extender: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ender_-_4mm_-_Deep_Black.html?tl=g30c101s1354

Mini Valve: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...ya_G14_Knurled_Mini_Valve_-_Silver_68259.html

End plug: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...w_O-Ring_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBWP-C09.html#blank

It is at the front of the case at the bottom attached to the 240 radiator I have, below the 2 140mm fans that come with the 750D in the precut opening for fan setups in the front.

Pretty awesome way of having a drain port. No one can see it unless you take the front panel off my case. Its stealth and should be very easy to drain the loop. Just remove the plug, add a fitting, and small amount of tubing into a tub, tilt the case, and drain.

If I wouldn't have talked to the guy at OCN about it who gave me the idea, I wouldn't even have a drain line. Couldn't think of a clean way to do it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 26, 2013)

I keep meaning to add a drain port to my blds and then don't. Then when I go to drain the loop(s) curse at myself for not taking the time to add one.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool thanks. FYI I found these BP knock offs recently; couple few bucks cheaper than any name brand rotary adapters. He's got end plugs too with green o-rings but at 2.99 may as well buy BP. Well, can find thick BP plugs without a slit for like same price at PPCs...

eBay

So can you then fill it too through the same piece of tube or what?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool thanks. FYI I found these BP knock offs recently; couple few bucks cheaper than any name brand rotary adapters. He's got end plugs too with green o-rings but at 2.99 may as well buy BP. Well, can find thick BP plugs without a slit for like same price at PPCs...
> 
> eBay
> 
> So can you then fill it too through the same piece of tube or what?




No I wouldn't fill through the drain port. I just put a funnel in the top of the tube res and fill that way.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok. I was asking mainly as pulling my bay res out to get at the fill hole is annoying plus requires that I leave more tube slack than I would otherwise want.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow how did I miss this? Nice build man!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok. I was asking mainly as pulling my bay res out to get at the fill hole is annoying plus requires that I leave more tube slack than I would otherwise want.



Yeah, that's also what I didn't like about my experience with a bay reservoir, tube reservoirs also look better in builds IMO. Now, I just put a funnel in the top of the res, and fill.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a tube res.  I pop the stopper out and put in a barb with a short length of hose on it, then stuff a funnel in the other end.  If you used a bay res, it would probably be better to have an extra port on the back of the res going to a fillport at the top of the case.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

My loop has a fill port in the top radiator and I use one of these lab wash bottles to fill with:







Works perfectly... no funnel necessary and I can add some small dia. tubing on the end if I need to reach further to fill.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have a tube res.  I pop the stopper out and put in a barb with a short length of hose on it, then stuff a funnel in the other end.  If you used a bay res, it would probably be better to have an extra port on the back of the res going to a fillport at the top of the case.



god I didn't even think about throwing a barb at the top and attach my tubing and funnel to it. I was pretty much doing double funnel. Funnel sitting in the opening to the res, and then another longer funnel that I pour the water in that goes into the one sitting in the res.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2013)

Cool. Yeah I really only deal with a bay res still as it's a pump combo. Not forever though; got a D5 on the way anyway (and a new yet cheap XSPC bay res for it but may not work out long story short).

Hey maybe add some braided 6-pin pci-e extension cables for an even cleaner look on your nice new water cooled card. Jab Tech has on sale for only like $3 (both black and white and more) in lengths 6 12 and 16 inches. Just got a few myself. PPCs just got some nice Silverstone dual color ones for $7 in but no black and white which blows my mind. That's what I really wanted. But can't beat $3 for single color.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. Yeah I really only deal with a bay res still as it's a pump combo. Not forever though; got a D5 on the way anyway (and a new yet cheap XSPC bay res for it but may not work out long story short).
> 
> Hey maybe add some braided 6-pin pci-e extension cables for an even cleaner look on your nice new water cooled card. Jab Tech has on sale for only like $3 (both black and white and more) in lengths 6 12 and 16 inches. Just got a few myself. PPCs just got some nice Silverstone dual color ones for $7 in but no black and white which blows my mind. That's what I really wanted. But can't beat $3 for single color.



yeah, I have been looking at doing that, like I did with the 24 pin, but I might just get a whole new power supply (Corsair AX860i) and sleeve the whole thing with paracord from lutrocustoms.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just showin off what I have been able to do with this 780 now on water cooling an a modded BIOS to allow 1.212v. But its not BF4 stable apparently.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, I have been looking at doing that, like I did with the 24 pin, but I might just get a whole new power supply (Corsair AX860i) and sleeve the whole thing with paracord from lutrocustoms.



Cool (and somehow did not notice your 24-pin in pic; thats another I want as well). PPCs has their own line of these I have since noticed which does have a black and white, just for the record.

Edit: Nice 3DM13 score indeed. Stock "test" settings right? I get like a third of that in early runs with 3570K at 4.5 and 670 boost at 1293.


----------

